
North American Numbering Plan Expansion - dsr_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Numbering_Plan_expansion
======
gumby
Interestingly this topic was in the very first issue of the storied ARPANET
Telecom Digest back in 1979 or 1980.

Now, 40 years later, I wonder if all this matters any more. I make very few
calls through the POTS; most voice calls I make are through FaceTime, WhatsApp
and the like.

In addition, the requirement that each endpoint have a unique identifier is a
billing matter more than anything else these days. A big business can have as
many outgoing calls as it wants each with the same ANI pointing at the "main"
phone number and should be able to receive as many incoming phone calls at
that "main" number just as a web server could. The changes to SS7 to support
this would be a lot cheaper than the cost of expanding the digit space.

------
colanderman
If I'm reading this correctly, the plan is essentially to add one bit of
address space? (11 or 00 after the first three digits.) How much time will
this buy? Is there a longer-term plan to use these two digits for more
possibilities after the transition period?

